# How did you learn your plumbing code?



## The Job (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi. Hope everybody had a wonderful Christmas and New Years. 

I try to look through my code book (Canadian ed.) a couple times a month. I find that it's not the material per se that is confusing, but how to find the information in the code that is confusing. For example, if you look up something in the index and then turn to the page(s) given, a lot of times what you're looking for isn't in that particular section. 

I go to school in April for my second block. During my first block, my instructor knew how to do the work, but couldn't explain to his students how to find information in the code. I'm wondering if anyone else has had a time trying to figure out how to decipher the code book and how you went about learning it.....or is it just a matter of memorizing the codes? 

Thanks guys

T.J.


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

I would put page markers on each separate section so I wasn't flipping to the index each time. My instructors were pretty good they would make us highlight all the important parts. After awhile you get to know where everything is. Just takes some time that's all.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Read, read, and re-read....then take some time to read.

In between reading, ask your JP questions about how what you read pertains to what you are working on that day.

Then go home and read.

No silver bullets.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

bcp2012 said:


> I would put page markers on each separate section so I wasn't flipping to the index each time. My instructors were pretty good they would make us highlight all the important parts. After awhile you get to know where everything is. Just takes some time that's all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Ahhh, having the code in a three ring binder with dividers is a nice perk. :yes:


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

When I was doing my levels I would put as many notes in my code book as I could possibly fit. But when you go and write your final for you IP red seal you can't take your code book in with you they give you a new one to use. So you better remember where to find everything. You can't be flipping back and forth to the index you only got 3 hrs for the exam.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

IMO the easiest way to teach is know what chapters are what (most important). Reading is OK but get with a buddy and each of you ask questions for the other person to answer. During this "game" make sure you both write down the chapter and section. Thus does a few things. You learn how to use the book for answering as well as trying to stump the other person. Writing the exact place makes sure that even the easy questions are meaningful. Since there will be many things you will know off the top of your head, you still have to know where to find it. 

Try it, it works well. Just reading a code book is boring. You can even make it a money game. Nice thing is you can write these down at night and swap questions when you see each other along with the previous nights swap.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

When I was 17, I worked with 2 different never licensed plumbers. 6 months each. When I got switched to Dan, a licensed j-man, he opened my eyes. Our first job together was an out of town Fazollis. He said bring your code book!

First night at hotel he asked me to find something in book. I could not find it.

He showed me how important the index and glossary were, and how to interpret certain codes.

For the next year, he taught me many more things mainly acting as a sounding board forcing me to challenge myself!

One thing he never did was show me where something was. He made me find it. Always!

Its funny as I'm thinking back now (23 years ago). When I first started with Dan, the other guys were slamming him, calling him a lazy, kiss up, no-nuthin wannabe! Especially now I realize nothing could have been further from the truth! Only word that comes to mind when I think of him is selfless.

He was a great teacher. I hope you have someone close who can help you too. Keep up the good work!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Um. I didn't know we wer suppose to. 


I read a book last night

By failing hundreds of inspections 

Really by listening and asking why do we do it this way. And studying for j man test. And havering to redo a few things ... When you redo it ul always remember the correct way and now the zone!!!! I learn more here and on the job every week and don't plan to stop learning I know most codes that I use daily but there's a few that I need/want to learn.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Like biz said... Read read read. I read my code book 4 times, knew it back to front and passed my master exam on the first try.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Um. I didn't know we wer suppose to.
> 
> 
> I read a book last night
> ...


 I worked for my Dad for 15 years before going out on my own. He had owned his business for about 10 years before ever having a guy fail an inspection. He was pissed yelling at the guy telling him if he failed another inspection He would no longer run any jobs.

My Dad`s business at that time was strictly commerical and industrial.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I worked for my Dad for 15 years before going out on my own. He had owned his business for about 10 years before ever having a guy fail an inspection. He was pissed yelling at the guy telling him if he failed another inspection He would no longer run any jobs.
> 
> My Dad`s business at that time was strictly commerical and industrial.


OBC Sec 7 sat on the back of my toilet for the first couple years of my apprenticeship. Also took every available course offered by the union local. Some people complained that they were mandated, I complained that they weren't held often enough...

I have NEVER failed an inspection.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Iv never failed one ether. I was being sarcastic. I think if you plumb long enough you will fail one but by that time the inspector prob knows you and trust you to fix a minor code infraction and they go ahead and pass it.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

No open book tests here so you don't need to know how to find it you just need to know it. Now if I need to find something I have all the time in the world to find it. But you will find that after practically memorizing the code book you can flip through it and find what you're looking for pretty quickly. 

My teacher is a legend in nyc (Manny Troise Jr.) (look him up) and its his book that is used by every nyc master plumber. Code is written like any other law (straight law) his book is written with appropriate drawing and tables throughout. 

Passed both written and practical first time because of the excellence of his book, class and staff


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I worked for my Dad for 15 years before going out on my own. He had owned his business for about 10 years before ever having a guy fail an inspection. He was pissed yelling at the guy telling him if he failed another inspection He would no longer run any jobs.
> 
> My Dad`s business at that time was strictly commerical and industrial.


Haha try that shot here . One of my last jobs inspector took about 45 min on the job for about 4-6 fixtures on a renovation . I was not there which did not help , but after staring at hwt for 15 min then going outside to his car to have coffee I was failed on Pex pipe not being clipped every 32-34 " as per instsllation Manuel . Here u don t fail , then that means inspector not doing his job .


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Read and ask. Even ask an inspector, you will be surprised. They would much rather have you ask and get it right than to screw it up


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Just don't ask the inspector when ur an apprentice and he's doin an inspection on ur j mans work. Dumbas


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

I found the practice tests to be very helpful for me. If you are union, go to your school and see if they can print you them out. If you're not union, they're purchasable practice tests that you can use. Some of the practice test are exactly the same questions you see on the real test. Also make sure you know your math. I'd say many tests, the math is between 7%-10% of your grade.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

The Illinois books come in a binder with Tabs for different sections.

The "I" code series also has "Turbo Tabs" you can buy which will give you quick access to sections.

These are invaluable to me since I have to constantly refer to at least 4 different code books and sometimes up to like 8 or 9, and I highlight paragraphs with different colors.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Fast fry said:


> Haha try that shot here . One of my last jobs inspector took about 45 min on the job for about 4-6 fixtures on a renovation . I was not there which did not help , but after staring at hwt for 15 min then going outside to his car to have coffee I was failed on Pex pipe not being clipped every 32-34 " as per instsllation Manuel . Here u don t fail , then that means inspector not doing his job .


Being an Inspector,, anyone of us that tells you they don't make mistakes is lying period........

On your note I had a really good Plumber who I wrote up for hanger issues a long while back. Of course he was notably upset. So I asked him OK you tell me when do I write someone up,,,,,,when they miss one hanger,,, two hangers,,, three hangers,,,,etc.,,,,etc.,,,,???? He did not know what to say to that after thinking about it.

Writing a person up for one non-critical code violation is bullsh**, a critical issue yes. On the other hand if you don't, I hear this high school crap about how the guy down the road did the same thing and you didn't write him up Waaa Waaa, the best thing is to try to be consistent in write ups.

Sometimes I get "well you did not make me change that in the last project", I tell them I am sorry but I left my perfect pin at home,,,,,,,if it makes you feel better go back and change the other violation also, if not just change this one........and move on.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

GAN said:


> ....Sometimes I get "well you did not make me change that in the last project", I tell them I am sorry but I left my perfect pin at home,,,,,,,if it makes you feel better go back and change the other violation also, if not just change this one........and move on.


:thumbup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

GAN said:


> Sometimes I get "well you did not make me change that in the last project", I tell them I am sorry but I left my perfect pin at home,,,,,,,if it makes you feel better go back and change the other violation also, if not just change this one........and move on.


I like "I forgot my engineer's pinky ring at home..."


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

*Back in the Day*

When I first started (1977) under an Old Illinois Master who was about 76 years old at the time, all I did was repair for the first two or three years, then moved into residential construction, then light commercial.

I taught myself, be reading the Illinois code which was about 40 or so pages back then, Put my time in and passed the Illinois exam first time out. When I started inspecting (while still working) back in the mid 80"s, I learned more then than over my apprenticeship, seeing examples of others work and figuring out if there were any code violations.:cursing:

I would say keep your eyes and ears open, will teach you at least as much as that code book will, real life examples instead of words that most of the time are open to interpretation.:yes:


----------



## IAplumber (Mar 28, 2010)

My father was my journeyman. Learned on the job and by asking questions then studying code book at night. Even went as far a him drawing up isometric drawings and me sizing it over lunch. Will allways remember the first words out of his mouth when i passed my journeymans exam. 

Now the real learning begins you are responsable for everthng you do not me! Now get to WORK!!!!


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

In school at least 70% of our time was spent in the code book. I can find anything in there in a couple min.


----------



## Hans B Shaver (Oct 30, 2009)

Phcc plumbing heating cooling contractors asc.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Don't just read the code book like a regular book you will miss the full application. If you read a paragraph and it has another code reference go to that reference right then and get the full meaning of what is required. Many codes play off of other sections. If you read straight cover to cover you will miss the full applications.
And there are some test taking tips my old Cheif gave me but wrong thread


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I am amazed ... So many never went to trade school ...


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

My boss that hired me wanted someone how didn't know anything so he could train them his way. And then I grew from there.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> My boss that hired me wanted someone how didn't know anything so he could train them his way. And then I grew from there.


That what we do up here .. But you still have to go through trade school


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hum. Why? School can count for half your time but the other half has to be in the field. I did all mine in the field. Not saying trade school isn't good. I wouldn't mind learning maybe some different things they would teach


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Working at my Dads plumbing supply house was really cool for finding out information. A plumber would come in and order materials and I would ask them why and how the materials worked. I can remember 3 guys right off the bat Boyd Getz, Jake Shisler, and Vince Spino who were eager to give me the time and effort to teach me stuff. I was a snot nosed 14 year old kid at the time. There were others but these 3 I asked a lot of questions. When I was 18 I purchased a code book and went to work for a plumber.

Our code book are ever changing which is kind of nuts. I downloaded the code and printed out code books for all of our plumbers and have tabbed them into categories such as venting, drainage, terminology, and sizing, ada. I added 1 page to the code book and that is formulas and, weights.

On the issue of inspectors we have really cool inspectors and if they see anything minor that is wrong they will call and tell you. When you are receptive to their calls they are more likely to pass the minor infraction knowing you will follow up and make the correction such as missed hangers.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

To the OPs question...I would recommend getting the illustrated code book. I keep the illustrated upc on the van and the pics really help it stick in my head.


----------

